# Sudden high BP



## LucidResq (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm 18 y/o, in better than average shape, with no major health problems or hx. 

Due to being in EMT and other medical-ish classes for the past year, my BP has been taken on a very regular basis and has always been around 110/70. 

2 days ago I went to donate blood and had it taken manually at 140/78. When the phlebotomist told me this I scoffed and asked if he was sure. He told me yes, he was sure and that it was probably just due to nerves.... but I don't really get nervous donating blood because I've been poked so many times for donation and my IV class.... but I just let that go.

Yesterday when I was in a very relaxed setting I had a friend of mine, an EMT, take my BP and watched as he did it. He looked surprised and told me that it was indeed about 140/80... and I could feel that he was right while he was taking it. 

I'm not asking for any advice or anything. Just kind of letting out my concerns I suppose.  I've also been having what I thought were sporadic PVCs and some random, brief episodes of sharp chest pain over the past few months. I'm calling the doctor today... wish me luck.


----------



## reaper (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you been loading up on Caffeine lately?


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 24, 2008)

Nope. Probably a bit less caffeine, actually. I used to have a cup or two a week but now I rarely have caffeinated anything.


----------



## Oregon (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope all turns out well with that.
I'm certainly not 18 (add 20 years to that) and I've been having weird BP spikes for about a year.  They put me on the DASH diet:glare:
Not that it's helped.
You don't want to know what my BP gets to when all around me are eating Cheetos and I can have none.
Here's hoping it is something simple and easily fixed for you!


----------



## daedalus (Sep 24, 2008)

Palpitations can be normal in healthy persons, and chest pain as described in a normal 18 y/o female is probably musculoskeletal pain. As for the blood pressure, maybe your eating something with caffeine in it without knowing it, or perhaps there is another less benign reason. I would venture your intelligent and are going to see your MD, however. Internet advice is always terrible because none of us can examine you, ect. 

Goodluck but i'm sure your fine


----------



## Buzz (Sep 24, 2008)

My blood pressure recently went up unexplainably... I went in for a routine pre-hire physical and the nurse took my B/P and told me it was 142/100 or something like that. I chalked it up to being me hating needles and about to get poked (TB test). Doc came in afterwards to do the hernia test and whatever. She looked at my results and retook my blood pressure and it was still elevated. Normally, I was about 110/50. Still got a high blood pressure, but I'm thinking it's because I need to eat better and exercise a bit more.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the support! 

The thing that really freaked me out was that a week ago my BP was 110/70... and all of a sudden this. 

Went to the docs this morning, BP was still 140/80. From what he told me the only thing the doc heard on auscultation was an innocent heart murmur I'd already known about. 

Here's the EKG, if you're curious:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GvjkC8z8MZM/SNraJHM3dhI/AAAAAAAAANY/Lp5Ft_s4pMg/s1600-h/ekg.jpg

Doc said there's nothing blaringly abnormal, but a few funky things that he's not completely comfortable with. He mentioned some similarities to Wolff-Parkinson-White because in his opinion the QRS complex looked barely stepped-off but he said he may have been imagining that (I think he was), and that I have a relatively short PR interval but not short enough to be a huge concern. 

So I've been referred to a cardiologist who I'll be seeing next week.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 24, 2008)

I would love to see rid/ryders interpretation on the cardiogram. Please keep us updated on the cardiologist, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## mikie (Sep 25, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Doc said there's nothing blaringly abnormal, but a few funky things that he's not completely comfortable with. He mentioned some similarities to Wolff-Parkinson-White because in his opinion the QRS complex looked barely stepped-off but he said he may have been imagining that (I think he was), and that I have a relatively short PR interval but not short enough to be a huge concern.
> 
> So I've been referred to a cardiologist who I'll be seeing next week.



I had a similar 'diagnosis,' ER docs point of view when I was <18 but my BP was fine.  Referred me to a pedi-cardiologist said everything checked out, was dx as something else.  

Good luck and hope all turns out well and healthy!  

(not to steal your spot light, but my 499 post, about to join the 500+ club!)
PS-did they draw blood?


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup they drew bloods. I'll actually have those results (I'm assuming unless something crazy shows up) a week after my cardiologist appt. 

Again, thank you all for the support. 

Checked my BP twice again today. Still running 130-140/80. Had a brief (10-15 seconds) episode of palpitations too. Overall I'm not terribly concerned though because it doesn't seem that there's anything majorly wrong and I'm doing everything that I can to investigate and fix the problem.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 2, 2008)

Just an update. 

Went to the cardiologist today and my BP is still about 140/80. He looked over the EKG taken at my GP's office and got a new 12-lead but didn't see anything wrong. 

So tomorrow I start a month on an event monitor. It's basically a 2-lead EKG that I wear constantly while I'm awake and I press a button to record my rhythm anytime I experience symptoms like palpitations.

I'm also getting a stress echo in 2 weeks.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah, the good old Holter monitor! This brings back memories. I have worn one also, Lucid. Again, keep us updated.


----------

